# Garbage find Colson!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 7, 2015)

So driving through a neighborhood with my friend. We we find this in front of a house that is getting ready for a re model. We stop I get out and ask the worker what's up with the bike he say its garbage and its free. So I took it. It had a exercise stand that came with it. Took it back and cleaned it up a bit, plus added air in the tires, they both held air. Well I'd like to find out the year would be great! Serial# in the pics.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow... all I can find around here is free spirits and huffys. Cool score! Can't tell you year...


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 7, 2015)

Don't know much about colson bicycles but I do know I would pick that one up! Great price too!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 7, 2015)

Couldn't go wrong with the price Awhipple!!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2015)

Damn nice free find George.


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'd say around the 40/41 area, not positive though. Nice find though! Can't beat free


----------



## bikiba (Oct 7, 2015)

ill give you double what you paid for it!  

nice find!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 7, 2015)

bikiba said:


> ill give you double what you paid for it!
> 
> nice find!




Flip you for it LOL!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 7, 2015)

awesome find Greek! The chain guard looks like the one on my '41.


----------



## mike j (Oct 7, 2015)

Great score George, you can pick 'em. I have a very similar bike, believe it to be a 41. The paint & overall condition of yours is excellent.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 7, 2015)

mike j said:


> Great score George, you can pick 'em. I have a very similar bike, believe it to be a 41. The paint & overall condition of yours is excellent.




Nice bike and holy crap same bike and colors mike.....What is your serial number start with mike mine starts with a 7E


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 7, 2015)

someone doesn't watch American Pickers.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 7, 2015)

George, 
You come with a pretty decent prewar bike at least every couple or weeks it seems...I don't discount your efforts, but damn, your living in a old bicycle epicenter.
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 7, 2015)

Another good one george


----------



## HARPO (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice find! I'm sure the next person driving past would have gotten it. Timing is everything!!!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 8, 2015)

7E....
Sept 37?

George you must check trash day schedules for all your surrounding townships...great find "Double MG"

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## partsguy (Oct 8, 2015)

Dayum son! All I find here is Wally World garbage. Amazing score! It's stunning what people still send to scrap yards in 2015!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 8, 2015)

And the lucky bastard award goes to George... again.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2015)

Definitely not '37. I'd say late prewar, but most likely early post due to 1/2" pitch. Looks like another couple digits stamped to the lower right of the serial. That might be the date stamp. Great find George!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 8, 2015)

Mike I'll get the rest of the serial number tomorrow


----------



## mike j (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey George, Had to dig out my girl. Am now rethinking my 1941 estimate. My serial # 8D932, which may make it an April 48 model??? That would make your girl eleven months older. Good luck w/ her, gotta love those loop tails.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 9, 2015)

mike j said:


> Hey George, Had to dig out my girl. Am now rethinking my 1941 estimate. My serial # 8D932, which may make it an April 48 model??? That would make your girl eleven months older. Good luck w/ her, gotta love those loop tails.




I looked every where under there today....i couldn't find another set of letters or numbers , but the only serial number i can read is this 7E1548 guys!! Who knows anymore.


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2015)

Cant date it by the 1/2 in. pitch chain, half of my 39-41 colsons have that, but its more common on a deluxe.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 12, 2015)

Look inside the the fork tube there may be a paper build sheet that would tell you the year & the date the bike was made. 
great find for a curb find.


----------

